# Kleines "Hands on" einer Steambox mit Bildern der verbauten Hardware. (Nvidia TITAN)



## DasRegal (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe eine schon etwas ältere News zur Steambox gefunden, von der ich bei PCGH aber noch nichts gelesen habe.
Die Washington Post und "The Verge" wurden zu Valve eingeladen um den Steam-Controller und eine Steambox mal zu testen. Viel erzählt wird nicht, aber ganz interessant finde ich die Bilder des Inneren einer "Developers-Steambox". GF Titan, modulares Netzteil und eine 3,5er HDD schauen doch mal sehr vielversprechend aus.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt auch sehr viele Bilder zu dem Controller, also schaut euch mal die Links an. Beide Tester scheinen aber sehr begeistert zu sein vom Controller da er sehr präzise ist und sich besser anfühlen soll als ein XBox Controller. 
Ist natürlich alles subjektiv, aber ich freue mich schon sehr drauf was im Januar so vorgestellt wird. *Januar?!* Ja, im Januar sollen schon eine ganze Reihe Steamboxes verschiedener Hersteller vorgestellt werden und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dann auch das SteamOS vorgestellt wird.

Links:Valve’s Steam Machine is the anti-console. Here’s what it’s like to play.
We play with the Steam Machine, Valve's game console of the future | The Verge


----------



## butter_milch (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleines "Hands on" einer Steambox mit Bilder von der Hardware. (GTX780?)*

Cool, freue mich schon auf den Controller, auch wenn ich ihn mir ohne Steambox zulegen werde.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleines "Hands on" einer Steambox mit Bilder von der Hardware. (Nvidia TITAN)*

Überlege mir so ein Teil zu kaufen, wenn dort mein Win7 & SteamOS mit Grub2 ohne Probleme laufen wird. Gibt es auch größere Steammachines für z.B. 2 oder 3 Festplatten oder größere Lüfter(wegen Lautstärke)?


----------



## Yassen (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleines "Hands on" einer Steambox mit Bilder von der Hardware. (Nvidia TITAN)*

Schick ist sie ja wäre da nur für nicht Steams Datensammelwut. Solanga das nicht besser wird wird es wohl für mich nur schön zum ansehen sein.


----------



## antic (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleines "Hands on" einer Steambox mit Bilder von der Hardware. (Nvidia TITAN)*

Sieht für mich aus, wie der Alienware X51 Desktop von Dell.

Bin mal auf die Preise gespannt.


----------



## Ich 15 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleines "Hands on" einer Steambox mit Bilder von der Hardware. (Nvidia TITAN)*

Das sieht optisch ja schon mal gut aus und ist dabei auch schön klein. Die Preise werden aber hoch sein und die Lautstärke sicherlich auch. Da hoffe ich das HIS vielleicht im Zuge dieser Konsolen  neue tolle Iceq Modelle vorstellt welche die Luft aus dem Gehäuse pusten.


----------



## SimonG (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleines "Hands on" einer Steambox mit Bilder von der Hardware. (Nvidia TITAN)*



Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Überlege mir so ein Teil zu kaufen, wenn dort mein Win7 & SteamOS mit Grub2 ohne Probleme laufen wird. Gibt es auch größere Steammachines für z.B. 2 oder 3 Festplatten oder größere Lüfter(wegen Lautstärke)?


 
Eine SteamBox ist letztlich ein normaler PC mit SteamOS. Da SteamOS auf Linux basiert, sollte auch Dualboot mit Windows kein Problem sein.

Grundsätzlich wird es auch jedem freistehen selber eine SteamBox, nach seinen eigenen Anforderungen, zu bauen. Genauso sollen Hersteller frei in der Wahl von Hardware sein.

Noch steht aber nichts fest. Wir wissen noch nicht ob Valve eine "offizielle" SteamMashine auf den Markt bringen wird oder das Feld komplett Drittherstellern und Bastlern überlässt. Valve könnte auch Beispielkonfigurationen vorschlagen oder ein Zertifizierungs-Programm für die Konstruktionen von Drittherstellern starten.

Wie genau das alles ablaufen wird ist noch unklar. SteamOS wird aber für jeden kostenlos verfügbar sein.


----------



## Rolk (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleines "Hands on" einer Steambox mit Bilder von der Hardware. (Nvidia TITAN)*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Das sieht optisch ja schon mal gut aus und ist dabei auch schön klein. Die Preise werden aber hoch sein und die Lautstärke sicherlich auch. Da hoffe ich das HIS vielleicht im Zuge dieser Konsolen  neue tolle Iceq Modelle vorstellt welche die Luft aus dem Gehäuse pusten.


 
Also die Lautstärke soll in anbetracht der starken Hardware erstaunlich gering gewesen sein. Was das exact heisst weis ich natürlich auch nicht. Was die Preise angeht, eine Steam Machine mit unbekannter AMD CPU + R9 270 für 499 Dollar wurde bereits mehr oder weniger vorgestellt.

Auf den Controller selbst und seinen Preis bin ich gespannt. Ich hoffe Valve setzt da keine Abzockerpreise wie bei den Konsolen an.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleines "Hands on" einer Steambox mit Bilder von der Hardware. (Nvidia TITAN)*



SimonG schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich wird es auch jedem freistehen selber eine SteamBox, nach seinen eigenen Anforderungen, zu bauen. Genauso sollen Hersteller frei in der Wahl von Hardware sein.



Ich werde da auch mal abwarten.
Ins Wohnzimmer stell ich mir sicherlich keine Steambox mit einer Titan in einem so kleinen Gehäuse.

Eine Überlegung wäre eine Art Kaveri (wobei der evtl noch etwas schwach auf der Brust ist) in einem kleinen kompakten Gehäuse, und dazu das SteamOS und der Steam-Controller, fertig wäre meine Steambox. 
Ich denke aber die Hersteller werden ja mehrere Varianten raus bringen, vielleicht ist was für mich dabei.

Mit dem Controller könnte ich mir sogar FPS vorstellen. Ich bleibe gespannt.
Ich hab auch schon überlegt, ob links ein Stick nicht besser wäre, und nur rechts das Touchfeld. Aber man wird sehen.


----------



## blackout24 (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Kleines "Hands on" einer Steambox mit Bilder von der Hardware. (Nvidia TITAN)*



SimonG schrieb:


> Wir wissen noch nicht ob Valve eine "offizielle" SteamMashine auf den Markt bringen wird oder das Feld komplett Drittherstellern und Bastlern überlässt.


 
Doch wir wissen schon, dass Valve selbst keine Steam Machines anbieten wird. Die einzige Hardware die sie herstellen ist der Controller.

Less einfach die ganzen nun rund 2-3 Wochen alten Verge und Engadget Artikel da steht's drin.


----------



## ColorMe (9. Dezember 2013)

> Ich hab auch schon überlegt, ob links ein Stick nicht besser wäre, und nur rechts das Touchfeld. Aber man wird sehen.



Und für Linkshänder gibt es dann das ganze umgedreht oder wie soll man das handhaben?


----------



## blackout24 (9. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man unbedingt ein klassischen Controller mit Sticks will steckt man einfach ein XBox Controller an.


----------



## Amigo (9. Dezember 2013)

Die dicke Titan in der flachen Flunder? Alter Schwede, die muss vllt. schwitzen! 
Die Links sind super, thx!!


----------



## Shona (9. Dezember 2013)

Hier Valve Steam Machines gibt es noch weitaus mehr bilder in denen man auch sehen kann das jede Hardwarekomponete ansich ihren eigenen Lüftungsschlitz hat und somit das mit der Hitze kein Problem sein sollte. Für diejenigen die sie unsichbar hinterm Fernseher verstecken wollen -> Steam Machine als "Jetpack"


----------



## stolle80 (9. Dezember 2013)

Sieht gut aus das Teil, würde es aber niemals gegen meinen Pc eintauschen.


----------



## Amigo (9. Dezember 2013)

Selbst mit Belüftungsschlitzen, die Titan quält sich bestimmt bzw. der Lüfter... ich glaube die Karten werden in diesen Desktopbehausungen (in dieser Form) unnötig laut(er) werden. 
Man darf gespannt sein!


----------



## AeroX (9. Dezember 2013)

Sieht sehr schick und vielversprechend aus


----------



## hanfi104 (10. Dezember 2013)

Auf diesen Bildern ist sicher keine Titan, da die Rückseite keine Speicherbausteine hat, die für die 6GB VRAM Nötig sind(die PCGH Titan hat auf der Rückseite welche, meine 770 mit 4GB hat auch welche)


----------



## DasRegal (10. Dezember 2013)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Auf diesen Bildern ist sicher keine Titan, da die Rückseite keine Speicherbausteine hat, die für die 6GB VRAM Nötig sind(die PCGH Titan hat auf der Rückseite welche, meine 770 mit 4GB hat auch welche)


 
Ich habe nur das repostet was im "Hands on" steht:


> And yet the box manages to fit a giant Nvidia GeForce GTX Titan graphics card and a full desktop CPU — and keep those parts quiet and cool — without cramming them in like a jigsaw puzzle.



Im Endeffekt ist es ja auch egal, weil eine Titan reinpassen würde und das verbaute NT diese auch stemmen könnte.


----------



## OdlG (10. Dezember 2013)

DasRegal schrieb:


> das verbaute NT diese auch stemmen könnte.


Das Netzteil ist aber anscheinend das 450W Modell von Silverstone, das auch in meinem Rechner steckt. Und das ist laut Handbuch nur bis GTX770 zugelassen


----------



## DasRegal (10. Dezember 2013)

OdlG schrieb:


> Das Netzteil ist aber anscheinend das 450W Modell von Silverstone, das auch in meinem Rechner steckt. Und das ist laut Handbuch nur bis GTX770 zugelassen


 
Das NT liefert 37A 12V auf einer 12V Schiene und hat eine 80+ Gold Zertifizierung. Das reicht massig um eine Titan und eine 4-Core Cpu *ohne oc* mit Strom zu versorgen. Jedes NT, dass eine 80+ Zertifizierung besitzt muss die angegebenen Spezifikationen einhalten. Also muss das Silverstone im Test bei 450W Stromverbrauch eine Effizienz 87% liefern (80+ Gold) und diese auch konstant halten können. Hierbei ist der Stromverbrauch von den Komponenten gemeint und nicht was das NT aus der Steckdose zieht. 
Hier ist der komplette Prüfbericht:
http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/psu_reports/SILVERSTONE%20TECHNOLOGY_SST-ST45SF-G_ECOS%203094_450W_Report.pdf
Wir unterschätzen Netzteile meist und kaufen überdimensionierte PSUs, weil die Hersteller sagen man würde so und so viel Watt benötigen.
Seit dem es 80+ gibt können Hersteller nicht mehr einfach 1000W an ein Netzteil schreiben sondern das NT muss das auch leisten können, wenn sie das Zertifikat haben wollen.
Wenn man das weiß verhält man sich anders beim nächsten NT Kauf.  Ich würde mir nicht nochmal ein 850W NT kaufen wenn ich auch wüsste, dass ich viel Geld sparen könnte und ein kleineres NT auch reicht.

Mal so ein kleines Bsp. als Verdeutlichung: Ein Intel Core i7-3960X @ 4,2Ghz mit einem Titan 3-way SLi Gespann verbraucht im Test von Hardwareluxx 830W.(und zwar aus der Steckdose) Das heißt bei 90% Effizienz verbraucht die Hardware 747W peak. Ein 750W NT mit 80+ (die meisen NTs können kurzzeitig auch bis zu 15% mehr Leistung ausgeben, diese sollten aber nicht mit kalkuliert werden) würde also ausreichen um diese Konfiguration mit Strom zu versogen. (auch wenn ich eher zu 800W greifen würde)


----------



## OdlG (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich vertraue darauf, dass die Ingenieure bei Silverstone einen Grund hatten, keine größeren Karten in die Kompatibilitätsliste aufzunehmen


----------



## AnthraX (10. Dezember 2013)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus das Teil, würde es aber niemals gegen meinen Pc eintauschen.


 
So0llst du ja auch nicht. Valve möchte damit ja auch nicht den typischen "Windows-Markt" angreifen sondern eher ins Wohnzimmer einrücken und da mitmischen. Ein kleiner kompakter Gamingrechner, welcher aus kompatibiltät auch Windows nutzen kann. Die IDee ist nicht schlecht, aber ich frage mich ja immer noch wieso ich sowas holen sollte. XboX und PS haben alleinstellungsmerkmale welche ein PC nicht bietet und weshalb die Konsolen auch so "stark" sind. Kein Aufrüsten etc, die Einfachheit und und und. Alle diese Vorteile sind bei einer SteamBox ja quasi hinfällig...


----------



## blackout24 (10. Dezember 2013)

OdlG schrieb:


> Ich vertraue darauf, dass die Ingenieure bei Silverstone einen Grund hatten, keine größeren Karten in die Kompatibilitätsliste aufzunehmen


 
Ajo um die größeren und teureren Netzteile verkauft zu bekommen.


----------



## OdlG (11. Dezember 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Ajo um die größeren und teureren Netzteile verkauft zu bekommen.


Das IST das größte SFX Netzteil


----------



## tschief_ (11. Dezember 2013)

AnthraX schrieb:


> XboX und PS haben alleinstellungsmerkmale welche ein PC nicht bietet und weshalb die Konsolen auch so "stark" sind. Kein Aufrüsten etc, die Einfachheit und und und.



Der PC hat keine Alleinstellungsmerkmale? Nicht böse sein, aber wo wohnst du bitte?  Sonst würde ja niemand den PC benutzen.

PC-Alleinstellungsmerkmale:
(Gute) Strategie-Spiele, Modding, Komplett offene (Betriebssystemauswahl z.B.), Kann auch zum Arbeiten benutzt werden, keine künstlichen Einschränkungen
Steam-Machine Alleinstellungsmerkmal:
Kompakt, modular aufgebaut (soweit ichs verstanden habe), easy to upgrade, verschiedene "Set-Ups" für alle Geschmäcker vorhanden (reine Stream-Machine, sehr leise Machine, sehr leistungsfähige Machine, Mittelkasse-PC Machine, möglichst kleine Machine)

Wo da keine Alleinstellungsmerkmale sind weiss ich auch nicht 

Edith sagt:
Falls du gemeint hast, dass die Konsolen Alleinstellungsmerkmale besitzen, die der PC nicht hat ist das mehr als nur logisch und eine komplett sinnbefreite Aussage. Sonst wären es ja keine Alleinstellungsmerkmale. 

Oh Wunder, auch der PC besitzt Alleinstellungsmerkmale die die Konsolen nicht haben


----------



## DrOwnz (12. Dezember 2013)

hanfi104 schrieb:


> Auf diesen Bildern ist sicher keine Titan, da die Rückseite keine Speicherbausteine hat, die für die 6GB VRAM Nötig sind(die PCGH Titan hat auf der Rückseite welche, meine 770 mit 4GB hat auch welche)



wollte ich auch grade erwähnen, Titan --> Rückseite RAM Chips..


----------



## antic (13. Dezember 2013)

Warum man sich anstatt einen Desktop mit Win8.1 + Steam eine Steambox holen soll, welche mit dem Steam OS kastriert wird verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## OdlG (13. Dezember 2013)

antic schrieb:


> Warum man sich anstatt einen Desktop mit Win8.1 + Steam eine Steambox holen soll, welche mit dem Steam OS kastriert wird verstehe ich nicht.


Ich denke, weil man einerseits 280€ (?) für Windows spart und außerdem will Valve ja zeigen, dass die Spiele auf Linux schneller laufen können.


----------



## blackout24 (13. Dezember 2013)

antic schrieb:


> Warum man sich anstatt einen Desktop mit Win8.1 + Steam eine Steambox holen soll, welche mit dem Steam OS kastriert wird verstehe ich nicht.


 
Wer sagt den, dass Steam OS den Desktop ersetzen soll?


----------



## Shona (13. Dezember 2013)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Wer sagt den, dass Steam OS den Desktop ersetzen soll?


 Leider verwechseln das viele bzw. meinen das Valve damit die Desktop PC's ersetzen will oder das es eine Konsole sein soll. Ich frage mich nur langsam warum man sich nichtmal infomiert bevor man sich die Luft spart nur irgendsowas zu behaupten. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran das viele nicht kapieren das es gar nichts von beiden ist, sondern eher ein HTPC der ein wenig overpowered ist als der Standart, aber bei den Anforderungen von Spielen heuzutage wohl angemessen.


----------



## blackout24 (16. Dezember 2013)

Die ersten Beta Tester posten ihre Unboxing Videos:

https://www.youtube.com/user/droobie21?feature=watch

https://www.youtube.com/user/SteamMachineBeta?feature=watch


----------

